

How we became a Techstars company - pwperl
https://medium.com/p/724d701ea032
In a few words, this is what we&#x27;ve learned over the years. Those lessons have lead us now to the Techstars NYC Spring 2014 class.
======
cyrillevincey
Well done guys!

